# Movie Review- The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Follows the exploits of the four Pevensie siblings--Lucy, Edmund, Susan and Peter--in World War II England who enter the world of Narnia through a magical wardrobe while playing a game of 'hide and seek' in the rural country home of an elderly professor. Once there, the children discover a charming, peaceful land inhabited by talking beasts, dwarfs, fauns, centaurs, and giants that has become a world cursed to eternal winter by the evil White Witch, Jadis. Under the guidance of a noble and mystical ruler, the lion Aslan, the children fight to overcome the White Witch's powerful hold over Narnia in a spectacular, climactic battle that will free Narnia from Jadis' icy spell forever.

I give it a A- for Almost Perfect. The books were good and as far as I can remember the movie follows the book to a tee. The movie was directed by the director of Shrek. The things I did not like about the movie was the obvious usage of blue screen. Since a lot of the scenes were snow and white it made it almost unbareably obvious.There are a few parts where the kids really do not fit into the scene they are in. The wolves look very fake and even more fake when you see a clip of actual wolf footage. The lion is pretty real but when the children are riding him they are off beat. I just hope that as the movies go on they will get better. 

The witch is creepy and did great casting who they did. The two boys are also cast well but unfortunately I cant say the same for the girls. The whole movie I just wanted to smack them both. The Witches little dwarf assistant is actually the oompa lumpa from the recently remade Wonka. 

Also as for the christian tones to the movie, some say they dont notice it but I did. Maybe because I have been raised Christian and know what they are in the movie. 
 
Critics are applauding this movie and so am I. It is a great movie for all ages and has potential to be as big if not bigger than LOTR. I must say though dont go in expecting LOTR. You will not see bloody gory battles but they are fair for the PG rating. 

It is worth your money!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the review lexus, cant wait to see it, ive seent he old one and thought that one was good, but im sure it will be nothing compared to the new one :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No the old one is nothing compared to this new one, it is awesome


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've seen it. Not as good as King Kong but deffinatly worth seeing. The whole family enjoyed it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i know this is a dead thread but i finally saw it, it was killer. i loved it, big fan of the books and they nailed it pretty good, 2 problems, they should have found cuter kids, and that dwarf that the white witch kept around was the oompa loompa from the new willy wonka, i dont know why but that really got on my nerves.


----------

